# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  وصية أم لابنها بمناسبة زفافه.

## أم أروى المكية

وصية أم لابنها بمناسبة زفافه.
د.أميرة بنت علي الصاعدي
ياولدي : كنت طفلاً أحملك بين يدي أنفاسك أنفاسي ، أرضعك دمي ولبني ، وأسقيك      راحتي ولذيذ نومي ، ثم كبرت فمشيت على قدميك ، وبدأت تتنفس بعيداً ، وتأكل      بيديك سعيداً ، ثم تمر بك السنون فإذا أنت رجلاً ، تستقل ببيتك وتسعد ببناء      أسرتك ، وفي ليلة زفافك فكرت ماذا أهديك من كلمات ، فما وجدت غير الوصية ، تبقى      حروفها ، وتخلد كلماتها ، فيها موعظة ونصيحة ، وذكرى وفائدة مليحة .
اولدي : كنت في كنف أمك ، تهدهدك      وتحنو عليك ، وترعاك وتدعو لك ، واليوم أنت في صحبة زوجة اجتهدت في اختيارها ،      ربما لا تكون كاملة الصفات رائدة في كل المهمات ، ولكنها قدر الله الذي قُدر لك      ، والخيرة فيما اختار الله ، وأمر المؤمن كله خير .
 ياولدي : إليك وصيتي فتأملها بقلبك      ، وأعمل بها ، لتسعد في حياتك وبعد مماتك .

أولاً : هنيئاً لك الزواج فهو سكن وراحة      بال :
    قال تعالى "وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً      لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي      ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ" 
ياولدي شرع الله الزواج سكن بما      تحمله هذه الكلمة من معنى السكون والطمأنينة والراحة ، والسكون هنا مستعار      للتأنس وفرح النفس لأن في ذلك زوال اضطراب الوحشة والكمد ، وأعلم بأن الزواج راحة بعد عناء ، وروضة غناء ، وسعادة وهناء ، لمن فقه مقصده      الشرعي ، وأدرك حكمته الإلهية ، فهو من آيات الله ، قال ابن عاشور في تفسيره :
    " وهي آية تنطوي على عدة آيات منها : أن جعل للإنسان ناموس التناسل ، وأن جعل      تناسله بالتزاوج ولم يجعله كتناسل النبات من نفسه ، وأن جعل أزواج الإنسان من      صنفه ولم يجعلها من صنف آخر لأن التآنس لا يحصل بصنف مخالف ، وأن جعل في ذلك      التزاوج أنسا بين الزوجين ولم يجعله تزاوجا عنيفا أو مهلكا كتزاوج الضفادع ،      وأن جعل بين كل زوجين مودة ومحبة فالزوجان يكونان من قبل التزواج متجاهلين      فيصبحان بعد التزواج متحابين ، وأن جعل بينهما رحمة فهما قبل التزاوج لا عاطفة      بينهما فيصبحان بعده متراحمين كرحمة الأبوة والأمومة ، ولأجل ما ينطوي عليه هذا      الدليل ويتبعه من النعم والدلائل جعلت هذه الآية آيات عدة في قوله "إن في ذلك      لآيات لقوم يتفكرون ".  
وهذه الآية كائنة في خلق جوهر الصنفين من الإنسان : صنف الذكر ،      وصنف الأنثى ، وإيداع نظام الإقبال بينهما في جبلتهما . وذلك من الذاتيات      النسبية بين الصنفين . وقد أدمج في الاعتبار بهذه الآية امتنان بنعمة في هذه الآية أشار إليها قوله (      لكم ) أي لأجل نفعكم ".

    ثانياً : بالمودة والرحمة تدوم الحياة :
    قال تعالى " وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً " فالله هو الذي جعل      بينكما المودة والرحمة ، ولن تصل إليها بجهدك ومالك ، بل بتوفيق الله وفضله ،      وبطاعته ومرضاته ، وبشكره وتعظيمه . 
وأعلم أن المودة أثر من آثار الحب ، تنمو بالكلمة الطيبة والخلق      الحسن والثناء الجميل ، وإدخال السرور على الزوجة ، وقد كان هديه صلى الله عليه      وسلم في ذلك أجمل هدي وأبلغ مثال .
وأعلم أن الرحمة بين الزوجين منحة إلهية ونعمة ربانية ، لتدوم      الحياة ، وتستقر الأمور ، قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : " المودة هي المحبة ،      والرحمة هي الرأفة ، فإن الرجل يمسك المرأة إما لمحبته لها أو الرحمة بها ، بأن      يكون لها منه ولد أو محتاجة إليه في الإنفاق أو للألفة بينهما وغير ذلك " .

ومن الرحمة بالزوجة مراعاة مشاعرها وتقلبات أحوالها ، والسعي في      خدمتها ومساندتها ، وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم في خدمة أهله .

    ثالثاً : كن راعٍ أمين ومسئول بحق ( كذا قالت ، والصحيح أن يقال : كن راعيا أمينا ومسئولا بحق ) :
    قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألا كلكم راع ، وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ، والرجل راع      على أهل بيته، وهو مسئول عنهم، ""
ياولدي : لقد كنت في كنف أسرة ،      وتحت مسئولية والديك ، رعوك وقاما بأمرك ، وتحملا مسئولية تربيتك ، حتى شب عودك      ، وبلغت رشدك ، فها أنت اليوم تستقل بأمرك ، وتصبح راعياً مسئولاً ، وزوجاً      محباً ، وأباً مستقبلاً ، فالمسئولية عظيمة ، والرعاية أمانة ، فكن لأهلك خير      قائد ، ولزوجك خير عشير ، ولولدك خير قدوة وأسوة .
كن حافظاً لدينهم ، مقوماً لسلوكهم ، موجهاً لأقوالهم وأفعالهم ،      حريصاً على هدايتهم ، ساعياً لسعادتهم في الدارين ، ملتزماً بواجباتهم ، مؤدياً      للأمانة ، وتذكر قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من عبد يسترعيه الله      رعية يموت يوم يموت وهو غاش لرعيته إلا حرم الله عليه الجنة ".
فمن الغش للرعية إهمال مصالحهم ، وغض الطرف عن مفاسدهم ، والحرص      على دنياهم ، والإضرار بآخرتهم ، " فالراعي هو الذي يقوم على الشيء ويرعى      مصالحه فيهيئها له ويرعى مفاسده فيجنبه إياها " .

    رابعاً : الأم حق أعظم وخط أحمر :
    هناك أولويات وحقوق وواجبات لابد من الاهتمام بها وترتيبها ، لئلا يطغى جانب      على آخر ، وحتى لا يختل الحال ويفسد المآل . عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي      الناس أعظم حقاً على المرأة ؟ قال : زوجها. قلت : فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل      ؟ قال : أمه .
وهذا عند تعذر الجمع وتزاحم الحقوق ، وإلا فالأصل أن لكل حق وواجب      .
    عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أنّه قَالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَىٰ      رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ      اللَّهِ! مَنْ أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بِحُسْنِ صَحَابَتِي؟ قَالَ: «أُمُّكَ». قَالَ:      ثُمَّ مَنْ؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ أُمُّكَ». قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَنْ؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ      أُمُّكَ». قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَنْ؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ أَبُوكَ». متفق عليه.
    " أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بالمعونة.. بكفاية المؤونة.. بعبارات الودّ الرصينة      الموزونة.
    أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بِزَفّ البِشارات، وتَهْوينِ المُصِيبات.
    أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بتبسُّمي رغم ألمي.
    أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بلِينِ الخِطاب، وعذْبِ الجواب، رهيفِ الهتاف، ولطيف      السِّيَرِ الظِّراف.
    أحقُّ النَّاسِ بخفضِ الجناح، وصِدقِ المزاح، هنالك يطيب بشِركتها الغَبُوقُ      والاصطباح.
    أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بالهدايا، المنتقاة وَفقَ ما تحبُّه ويُسعدها، أو تحتاجه      وينقصها.
    أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بالهِدايات والإرشادات، نصائح وتوجيهات؛ ملفوفةً بقرطاس حريرٍ      مِن الكلمات، مزركشةً بلآلئ تبجيلٍ واحترامات، معطّرةً بأريجِ ياسمين المودّاتِ."*(      كلمات لسكينة الألباني)
فمن حسن الصحبة حفظ قلبها من كل كدر ، وإبعادها عن كل ضرر ، وصون      نفسها عن كل أذى من قول أو فعل ، وتقديم مرضاتها على كل أحد ، وبذل الجهد في      إدخال السرور على قلبها ، بجميل المقال ، وكريم الفعال ، وحسن الوصال .
    خامساً : حسن العشرة مع الزوجة :
سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما حق زوجة أحدنا عليه ؟ قال : أن تطعمها      إذا طعمت ، وتكسوها إذا اكتسيت ، ولا تضرب الوجه ولا تقبح ، ولا تهجر إلا في      البيت "  
ياولدي : لزوجك عليك حق ، إن قمت به      على الوجه المطلوب ، حسنت العشرة ، ودامت الألفة ، وزادت المحبة ، وقويت      الرابطة .
    وقد أوصى الله تعالى بهن فقال : " وعاشروهن بالمعروف فإن كرهتموهن فعسى أن      تكرهوا شيئاً ويجعل الله فيه خيراً كثيراً "
فزوجك خرجت من بيت أهلها لتسعد بجوارك ، وتهنأ بجميل كرمك ، وحسن      معاشرتك ، فإن أحببتها فأكرمها وإن كرهتها فلا تظلمها ، وتذكر وصية المصطفى صلى      الله عليه وسلم " لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنة ، إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منها خلقاً آخر "      .
    وهذا من العدل الرباني والهدي النبوي ، ميزان توزن به الحياة ، ومعيار لتستقيم      به العشرة ، كما أوصيك بنسيان الهفوات وترك تتبع العثرات .
سادساً : كن حكيماً في القوامة ، رفيقاً في الولاية :
    قال تعالى " الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض .." 
" المقصود بقوامة الرجل على زوجته: قيامُه عليها بالتدبير والحفظ      والصيانة والنفقة والذبِّ عنها، والقَوامة تكليف بهذا الاعتبار أكثر من كونها      تشريف، فهي تُحمِّل الرجل مسؤولية وتبعة خاصّة، وهذا يوجب اعتماد التعقّل      والرَويّة والأَناة، وعدم التسرع في القرار، كما أنه لا يعني مصادرة رأي      المرأة، ولا ازدراء شخصيتها". :       http://www.alukah.net/social/0/1188/#ixzz3gvT1Jd3z 
    القوامة ياولدي ليست تعسفاً واستبداداً ، بل قيادة ومسئولية ، وخير الأمور      الوسط ، فلا تسلط وسيطرة ، ولا تهاون وتساهل ، فالحكيم هو الذي يضع الأمور في      نصابها ، ويقدر لكل أمر قدره ، ويحسن القيادة بسياسية وسلاسة ، وجميل رعاية      وعناية .
    وأعلم أن المرأة تتوق إلى قوامة الرجل ، وتسعد بولايته ، وتعتز بالرجل القيّم      الذي يكفيها أمرها ، ويتولى جميع شأنها ، وتضيق ذرعاً بمن تخلى عن قوامته ،      وألقى على عاتقها مسئوليته ، وحينها تختل الحياة ، وتضطرب الأمور .
والولاية على المرأة تكون برفق ومراعاة للمصالح ودرء للمفاسد ،      فهي تشريع حكيم وحكم عادل ، وقد تساءلت قديما : الولاية على المرأة تشريع أم      تضييق ؟
     http://www.saaid.net/daeyat/amerah/31.htm 
    وحاشا لله أن يكون في شرع الله تضييق وتشديد ، بل هي رحمة وتكريم .

    سابعاً : قوّم الخطأ وعالج الأمور بروية :
    قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما كان الرفق في شيء إلا زانه، ولا نزع من شيء إلا      شانه" رواه مسلم، وقال: "يا عائشة إن الله رفيق يحب الرفق ويعطى على الرفق ما      لا يعطي على العنف وما لا يعطي على ما سواه" رواه مسلم. 
فبني آدم عرضة للخطأ ، إما جهلاً أو غفلة أو نسياناً ، والحكيم      الذي يوجه ويعلم ويصحح الخطأ، بدون تشهير ولا تعنيف ، فإن رأيت في أهلك ما تكره      ، فتلمس الهدي النبوي في التقويم والتصحيح ، بدون تجاهل أو تنازل ، فهذه عائشة      تروي :
    أنَّها اشترت نمرقة فيها تصاوير، فلمَّا رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام      على الباب، فلم يدخل، فعرفت في وجهه الكَراهِية، فقالت: يا رسول الله، أتوب إلى      الله؛ ماذا أذنبت؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما بال هذه النمرقة؟      قالت: اشتريتها لتقعد عليها وتَوَسَّدَها. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:      إنَّ أصحاب هذه الصُّور يوم القيامة يعذَّبون، يقال لهم: أَحْيُوا ما خلقتم.      وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنَّ البيت الذي فيه الصُّور لا تدخله الملائكة )" .      النُّمْرُقَة الْوِسَادَة الَّتِي يُجْلَس عَلَيْهَا .
وفي القصة الوقوف عند الخطأ الشرعي وعدم تجاهله ، وبيان الأمر      وعاقبته ، وإنكاره وعدم الرضى به ، وبغض الباطل وبيان الحق أحب إلى رسول الله      صلى الله عليه وسلم من عائشة الزوجة الحبيبة ، وفيه مسارعة عائشة رضي الله عنها      إلى التوبة والاستغفار من ذنب لا تستحضره ولا تعرفه ، 

    ثامناً : احرص على الطاعة تسعد واترك المعصية تُحمد :
    لا يكون الرجل قائداً مطاعاً ، وراعياً مسئولاً حتى يقيم أمر الله في نفسه      وأهله ، فالتزم بطاعة الله والوقوف عند أوامره ونواهيه ، واتق الله حيث ما كنت      ، يحفظ الله أهلك وولدك ، فالمعصية شؤم يرى المرء أثرها في زوجه وولده ،      والطاعة نور لها بركة في حياته وبعد مماته ، وأعلم أن الحياة قصيرة فاستكثر من      الحسنات ، وكن لأهلك قدوة في المحافظة على مرضاة الله ، واغتنام فضائل الأعمال      ، وتتبع السنن النبوية ، والتزام الأخلاق المحمدية ، واختيار أطايب الأقوال ،      وجميل الفعال .
وتجنب المعاصي والسيئات ، وقد كان السلف الصالح إذا رأوا من أهلهم      نفوراً أو عصياناً ، أرجعوا السبب إلى ذنوبهم ، حتى قال قائلهم :"إني لأرى أثر      معصيتي في خلق دابتي وزوجتي "

    تاسعاً : عليك بأمر أهلك بالمعروف ونهيهم عن المنكر :
    قال تعالى عن إسماعيل عليه السلام : ( وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة وكان عند      ربه مرضيا )
قال ابن كثير : " هذا أيضا من الثناء الجميل ، والصفة الحميدة ،      والخلة السديدة ، حيث كان مثابرا على طاعة ربه آمرا بها لأهله ، كما قال تعالى      لرسوله : وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها لا نسألك رزقا نحن نرزقك والعاقبة      للتقوى ) ، وقال تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها      الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد ( أي : مروهم بالمعروف ، وانهوهم عن      المنكر ، ولا تدعوهم هملا فتأكلهم النار يوم القيامة ، وقد جاء في الحديث ، عن      أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " رحم الله رجلا قام من      الليل فصلى ، وأيقظ امرأته ، فإن أبت نضح في وجهها الماء ، رحم الله امرأة قامت      من الليل فصلت ، وأيقظت زوجها ، فإن أبى نضحت في وجهه الماء " 
وعن أبي سعيد ، وأبي هريرة ، رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله      عليه وسلم قال : " إذا استيقظ الرجل من الليل وأيقظ امرأته ، فصليا ركعتين ،      كتبا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات " . 

    عاشراً : أوصيك في يوم زفافك بما يلي :
     صلاتك نجاتك ، حافظ على صلاة الفجر في وقتها ، فقد جاء في الحديث " من صلى      الفجر فهو في ذمة الله " ومن كان في ذمة الله ، كفاه الله همه ، ويسر له جميع      أمره .
ذكرك حصنك ، لا تنس أذكار الصباح والمساء ، فهي درع واقي ، وحصن      حصين ، 
    ومن فوائدها انشراح الصدر وطمأنينة القلب ومعية الله تعالى وذكره للعبد في      الملأ الأعلى ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لا يذكر ربه      مثل الحي والميت) .
 قرآنك ربيع قلبك ، وسعادة روحك ، فلا يخلو يومك من ورد تتلوه ،      وإن استطعت قراءة سورة البقرة فحسن ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: اقرءوا سورة      البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة.
الدعاء هو التجارة الرابحة والغنيمة الباردة ، سهام الليل التي لا      تخطيء ، وحبل ممدود إلى السماء لا ينقطع ، )وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي      فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِي فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا      لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ). فادع الله أن يبارك لك في      زواجك وزوجك ، ويومك وليلتك ، ويجعله زواجاً مباركاً على ما يحب ربنا ويرضى .
وختاماً لا أملك لك إلا دعوات في سجدات ، أن يجعل التوفيق حليفك ،      والهدى طريقك ، ورضى الله غايتك ، والآخرة همك ، ويكفيك جميع أمرك ، ويبارك لك      في زوجك وأهلك .
 هذه وصيتي حبرتها لك تحبيراً ، وفي الجعبة كلمات تعجز عنها      الأقلام ، ومشاعر لا يفصح عنها البيان ، ونبضات القلب ترقص فرحاً ، فأدم اللهم      علينا الأفراح ، واجعلها طاعات ومسرات بلا منكرات ، وبارك اللهم في أعراسنا ،      ووفقنا فيها لما تحب وترضى ، وجنبنا فيها نزغات الشيطان ، وشر النفاثات ، ومن      شر كل حاسد وحاقد . 

 المشرفة العامة على مركز إسعاد 
    د. أميرة بنت علي الصاعدي
    15/10/1436 ه

http://www.saaid.net/daeyat/amerah/38.htm

----------

